# Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List ('07-'08)



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

The following is a list to keep you all up to date on major scheduling changes for the 5 major broadcast networks.

Please post information you come across in the thread (or PM me), and I'll aim to keep the original post updated.

*Cancelled *
*(Gone forever from the networks!)*
__________________
*1 vs. 100* (NBC)
*Aliens in America* (CW)
*Amne$ia* (NBC)
*Back to You* (FOX)
*Beauty and the Geek* (CW)
*Big Shots* (ABC)
*Bionic Woman* (NBC)
*Cane* (CBS)
*Canterbury's Law* (FOX)
*Carpoolers* (ABC)
*Cashmere Mafia* (ABC)
*Cavemen* (ABC)
*Clash of the Choirs* (NBC)
*Crowned: The Mother of All Pagents* (CW)
*CW Now* (CW)
*Girlfriends* (CW)
*Heroes: Origins* (NBC) _(cancelled in pre-production)_
*The I.T. Crowd* (NBC) _(unaired)_
*Jericho* (CBS)
*Journeyman* (NBC)
*Just for Laughs* (ABC)
*K-Ville* (FOX)
*Kid Nation* (CBS)
*Las Vegas* (NBC)
*Life is Wild* (CW)
*Men in Trees* (ABC)
*Miss/Guided* (ABC)
*Moonlight* (CBS)
*My Dad is Better Than Your Dad* (NBC)
*Nashville* (FOX)
*New Amsterdam* (FOX)
*The Next Great American Band* (FOX)
*Notes from the Underbelly* (ABC)
*October Road* (ABC)
*Online Nation* (CW)
*Oprah's Big Give* (ABC)
*Phenomenon* (NBC)
*Power of 10* (CBS)
*Pussycat Dolls Present: Girlicious* (CW)
*Quarterlife* (NBC) 
*The Return of Jezebel James* (FOX)
*Scrubs* (NBC) _(moving to ABC)_
*Secret Talents of the Stars* (CBS)
*Shark* (CBS)
*The Singing Bee* (NBC)
*Unhitched* (FOX)
*Viva Laughlin* (CBS)
*Welcome to the Captain* (CBS)
*Women's Murder Club* (ABC)

*Off the Schedule*
*(yanked or on hiatus, but don't delete your season pass... 
there might be more to come)*
__________________
*Dance War: Bruno vs. Carrie Ann* (ABC) _(end of season)_
*Farmer Wants a Wife* (CW) _(end of season)_
*Here Come the Newlyweds* (ABC) _(end of season)_

*Moved*
*(Hey! Where'd that show go? New Day & Time)*
__________________

*Replacements*
*(Here, give these new shows a try)*
__________________

*Chopping Block*
*(Shows with negative signs, but whose fate has yet to be decided)*
__________________

*Retiring*
*(Shows that are finishing this season and won't return)*
__________________

*Resurrected*
*(Shows that were officially cancelled, but somehow have returned for more)*
__________________

__________________
- Vito The TiVo


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

It's that time again, folks. This is like my March Madness.

Continuing with the format that was tweaked over the course of the last two seasons which was stolen from MirclMax to begin with, I present the '07-'08 Cancellation and such list.

Basically, I'm going to start posting all the changes that have been made from the upfront schedules that were announced last fall and go from there. We don't all hear those random changes that are made.

I again debated whether to include myNetworktv as well as it seems to be less of a broadcast network than even PAX ever managed to be. Additionally, cable networks still aren't included due to their complexity. Complete information for all your favorite shows can be found at http://www.thefutoncritic.com .

Its all about contributing though folks. I'm not going to find everything immediately, so if you hear stuff, post about it!

Oh, and if you post information that later becomes moot or incorrect, try to put a strikethrough on it to cut down on the confusion. The option is just s for strikethrough instead of b for bold or i for italics, etc.

Please do however try to keep the "chatter" down to a minimum as people tend to set up notifications for threads like this (and don't want to get them unnecessary).

(yes, that was also stolen from MirclMax)

Also, check out the Fall Season Dead Pool thread I started as well: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=365688


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_The Hollywood Reporter_ is reporting that NBC's remake of the British comedy _The I.T. Crowd_ could be on death's door already - despite not being scheduled to air until midseason: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i8cf59c5ed3dd83b75199c5f17a542fe8


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome back, Mr. K....er I mean Vito


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Is it too early to add Cavemen to the cancelled list?


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

I know I'm not supposed to take space in this thread for OT posts, but the season hasn't begun yet, and I just gotta say Vito is the man.
I was very grateful when MirclMax began the Cancellation Thread, and Vito has done a great job with it since he took it over.
I appreciate the time and effort you put in to this thread - made it a lot easier to know which unwatched series I could whack from the SP list throughout the season.
Yeah, the thread was often the first notification of unhappy news, but finding out from you guys was much better than picking it up off the streets 
:up::up::up: for Vito and everyone else who contributes to the thread!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks for the good words.

And as far as _Cavemen_ goes, I think it lasts longer than people think it will. It has a lot of attention which means a lot of eyes and a lot of opportunity to make people laugh and return to the show.

I think the odds are much more against the shows where the reaction is "oh, is that a new show?"


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Perhaps the first new fall show to air will be the first to be cancelled:

_Nashville_ bombs in debut: http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/09/15/nashville-bombs-in-debut/

It was fifth in the time slot and lost almost one half of the audience of _Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?_ Ouch.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Crrink said:


> I was very grateful when MirclMax began the Cancellation Thread, and Vito has done a great job with it since he took it over.


Hey, I'm glad it made you happy... and yes, Vito has done a great job.. looking forward to another great thread! Now we should probably cut down the chatter right?


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

what about the show 'the class' on cbs?

- Jon


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

jon01 said:


> what about the show 'the class' on cbs?
> 
> - Jon


What about it? It was on last season. It was cancelled.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Some people may not be aware of series that were cancelled after the season ended. You can check out a list from the last season/summer season at The Futon Critic here: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?series=&network=&daycode=&statuscode=1&genre=&studio=


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

First official cancellation of the season: Anchorwoman

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6471406.html

Even if it was crap, fox should burn in hell for only giving it 1 episode.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I think officially the series was a summer series for the 2006-2007 season. It was picked up for an episode order well before the upfronts last spring. See here: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=anchorwoman

I think that means that the bets on first cancelled series of 2007-2008 are still wide open.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

First addition to the Chopping Block, _Nashville_ gets sent to an early hiatus. But not an official cancellation... yet.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7459


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Nashville was horrible, not surprised it's being canned!


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I think this is the first show I know that was cancelled before I even heard about it


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I saw a commercial for it on the day that it aired. It was the very first I had heard anything about it.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Futon Critic reporting that Nashville will return 11/9:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=nashville_fox


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

That page actually says "placed on hiatus after its 9/21/07 airing; no return date has been set"


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Actually, if you look at the 2nd headline on that page, it says:



> Plus: Hiatused newcomer "Nashville" will apparently return on Friday, November 9.


It's entirely speculative on FC's part, however; they're making assumptions based on the press releases which contain the footnote that Nashville's airing thru 11/2 have been "pre-empted". Which is why I said "FC is reporting".


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Yahoo lists five series that are in trouble... in annoying slideshow format.

_Cavemen
K-Ville
Nashville
Journeyman
Big Shots_

Their reasoning is on the site. All added to the Chopping Block.

http://tv.yahoo.com/falltv2007/photos/shows-in-trouble/169
http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/10/09/which-new-shows-are-in-trouble-already/


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Gossip Girl_ gets a full season order:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/10/09/gossip-girl-gets-full-season-order/

I don't only write with bad news.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

That IS bad News !


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Yahoo lists five series that are in trouble... in annoying slideshow format.
> 
> _Cavemen
> K-Ville
> ...


I like Journeyman, I hope they keep it. Others can all go bye bye though, IMHO.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Yahoo lists five series that are in trouble... in annoying slideshow format.
> 
> _Cavemen
> K-Ville
> ...


And their list of 5 is different today...

I wouldn't put much faith in what Yahoo reports on TV shows.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

While I agree that Yahoo isn't a very reliable source, I don't see where they've changed their list of five shows in trouble....


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

bicker said:


> While I agree that Yahoo isn't a very reliable source, I don't see where they've changed their list of five shows in trouble....


Yesterday:

Cavemen
K-Ville
Nashville
Journeyman
Big Shots

Today:

Cavemen
Viva Laughlin
Journeyman
Back To You
K-Ville

2 of the 5 have changed in just one day... Highly unreliable I'd say.

Per:
http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/76645/freshmen-in-distress


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> I like Journeyman, I hope they keep it.


+1.

I was going to watch either Journeyman or Chuck last night and chose Journeyman. I thought Chuck would be cool but so far after the first 2 episodes I'm not too impressed. Reminds me of 40 Year Old Virgin.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm surprised by Journeyman!! I do like that show!!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Journeyman just got a pick-up for four more scripts.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Several shows had additional episode pickups according to The Futon Critic, including Bionic Woman, Chuck, Journeyman and Cane.

Link to FC story


----------



## amallon (Jul 26, 2006)

grecorj said:


> Several shows had additional episode pickups according to The Futon Critic, including Bionic Woman, Chuck, Journeyman and Cane.
> 
> Link to FC story


They had additional scripts ordered, not full episodes.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

It's not a great sign, but still positive enough to move them off the Chopping Block.


----------



## okleydokley (May 15, 2002)

How about if you put all scripted TV into the "chopping block"
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21255455/
Looks like the writers may be pushing for a fight, and this may be the spring of pure reality TV.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Here's the writers reasons for the strike
http://wga.org/subpage_member.aspx?id=2478

Maybe they'd bring back Amazing Race


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_The Return of Jezebel James_'s order has been cut.

Added to the Chopping Block.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/10/14/fox-cuts-episode-order-for-the-return-of-jezebel-james/


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

2 script pick-up for K-Ville; Back to You to get full-season pick-up this week; Jezebel James news.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117974036.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&loc=interstitialskip


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

alyssa said:


> Here's the writers reasons for the strike
> http://wga.org/subpage_member.aspx?id=2478
> 
> Maybe they'd bring back Amazing Race


Gheeesh, really hard to tell what side MSNBC is on then, isn't it.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_New Amsterdam_ production order chopped.

Added to the Chopping Block.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7470
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370324


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

First cancellation?  _CW Now_.
 _Online Nation_ 
Who picked that?

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7472


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Private Practice_ has been picked up for a full season.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/10/18/private-practice-gets-a-full-season-order/


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Full season pick-ups for Private Practice, The Unit and Big Bank Theory:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117974308.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Nashville officially axed:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7474


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I kinda sorta liked Nashville. But visiting here and seeing it was cancelled, it now hits me that I didn't even notice that no new episodes had recorded.


----------



## amallon (Jul 26, 2006)

_Viva Laughlin_ canceled after two episodes. _Amazing Race_ will take its place starting Sunday, November 4.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117974484.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&nid=2562


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Online Nation is gone. No big deal, it was bad.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7472

Apparently it was _Online Nation_ that got cancelled previously, not _CW Now_. No one noticed.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

amallon said:


> _Viva Laughlin_ canceled after two episodes. _Amazing Race_ will take its place starting Sunday, November 4.
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117974484.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&nid=2562


And CBS is running a CSI rerun in the time slot on 10-28.

phox


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Perhaps they will eventually move Cold Case back to the 8:00 slot and put something else in the middle to help Ratings. CC had that spot for a couple of successful years.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Dmon4u said:


> Perhaps they will eventually move Cold Case back to the 8:00 slot and put something else in the middle to help Ratings. CC had that spot for a couple of successful years.


Personally, I hope not. Well, depends what it is, but since I watch CC and Shark, it helps me that they're back-to-back when it comes to dealing with football overruns on Sunday evenings.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

amallon said:


> _Viva Laughlin_ canceled after two episodes. _Amazing Race_ will take its place starting Sunday, November 4.
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117974484.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&nid=2562


Does anyone know if this is a NEW Amazing Race? I assume they wouldn't rerun an old race.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, this is a new one.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...mieres,0,578998.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

Men in Trees - moves to 8:00 on Fridays

20/20 - moves to 10:00, also on Friday


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

alyssa said:


> Here's the writers reasons for the strike
> http://wga.org/subpage_member.aspx?id=2478
> 
> Maybe they'd bring back Amazing Race


Ask and CBS shall provide, since the alternative show stank and got itself cancelled.
Adios Viva Laughlin means Aloha Amazing Race, I guess. Race is a much better show anyway. Coming Nov. 4th.....enjoy!!


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

The Futon Critic lists this season as the last for Scrubs.

deb


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

debtoine said:


> The Futon Critic lists this season as the last for Scrubs.
> 
> deb


Yeah so do the Scrubs promos on NBC.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Yeah so do the Scrubs promos on NBC.


We haven't seen last's night premiere yet, so futon critic was the first time I'd heard it.

deb


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope Zach Braff and Donald Faison get another series together some day. They work so well together.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Heroes: Origins_ has been cancelled or rather production has been cancelled, at least for now. I wonder if we'll ever see it.

_The Singing Bee_ is being pulled for sweeps.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3iff716996ae2a7e21c8a3f229c7669739


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Cashmere Mafia_ has been pushed off due to the writers' strike.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7488


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2007/11/06/writers-strike-three-mo_n_71418.html

Production of three sitcoms filmed before live audiences has been halted because of the Hollywood writers strike, networks said Tuesday.

"Back to You," starring Kelsey Grammer and Patricia Heaton, will not return from a planned hiatus on Wednesday, said Chris Alexander, a spokesman for 20th Century Fox Television.

In addition, the sitcoms "'Til Death," which airs on Fox, and "Rules of Engagement," on CBS, will also stop production immediately because of the strike, according to a Sony Pictures Television executive not authorized to be quoted who requested anonymity.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I have many more listed here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373269

I don't think it pays to put all these shows on the "Chopping Block", as everything is at the moment.

I'll add them to "Off The Schedule" once they run out of episodes.

That's going to be a long list indeed.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Vito the TiVo said:


> That's going to be a long list indeed.


Yeah, glad *I'm* not the guy keeping track of this stuff 

-MirclMax


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Really? You sure you don't want to take it back?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

The schedule stretching has begun:

_Back to You_ put on hiatus to match their remaining episodes with _Til Death_.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7489


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

What's strange is that they talk about having nine episodes in the can but only seven are scheduled. So they're holding back the extra two for January?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Fox is rearranging its schedule:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20071107fox03


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Word from the front that _Big Shots_ is cancelled:

http://www.deadlinehollywooddaily.com/on-the-line-writers-strike-news-day-4/


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...g/Ausiello-Report/Strike-Chart-Long/800026937

Handy reference from TVGuide. Shows how many episodes have aired and how many are left.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

What do you think about adding a new category...Shows that have run out of new episodes and are forced into reruns due to strike. So far it would be empty, but it's going to fill over time. Looks like The Office and 30 Rock will be the firsts.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

tiams said:


> What do you think about adding a new category...Shows that have run out of new episodes and are forced into reruns due to strike. So far it would be empty, but it's going to fill over time. Looks like The Office and 30 Rock will be the firsts.


Hmm. I was just going to add them to "Off the Schedule" with a note about it being due to the strike - and then eventually with a note about when they return (as it will be staggered all over the place - if this season at all). Do we need something differentiating off the schedule and in strike reruns? Because newer stuff will be off the schedule just due to lack of inventory while popular shows will probably just continue, but the reason behind them is the same?


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

I hate when people strike. Bunch of lazy bums that have nothing better to do than to walk around with picket signs instead of working.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

reddice said:


> I hate when people strike. Bunch of lazy bums that have nothing better to do than to walk around with picket signs instead of working.


Please direct your criticism to this thread that is about the Writers' strike specifically. The issue is rather complex and there is a lot of information there. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373521

This thread is for schedule information rather than the heated debate that this strike has sparked.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I will check around but it would be nice if someone did a grid like Futoncritic or some other TV page. For example no more Prison Break until January is good data, I saw it on TV last night and that is what Fox said. It looks like some shows are skipping Thankgiving week so it is hard to tell what is going on with them.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm not sure how to form a grid on the forums. I had already added _Prison Break_ as being done until January, and I'll continue to add shows as they are pulled from the schedule, but I'll continue to ignore normal repeats and not list them as "Off the Schedule" until they are out of episodes...


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

This is a fantastic grid though: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=strike_scripted


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I'm not sure how to form a grid on the forums.


It's probably easier to settle the WGA strike in 7 days.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Word from the front that _Big Shots_ is cancelled:
> 
> http://www.deadlinehollywooddaily.com/on-the-line-writers-strike-news-day-4/


Ausiello says 'Despite widespread reports, ABC has not canceled Big Shots. Not yet anyway.'.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Noted and updated.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Its good that Prison Break is coming back in January because then they can show new episodes and finish the season in April like they did last season.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

You can add Boston Legal to the list


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Uh, no we can't. There are no reliable reports that Boston Legal has been canceled or moved.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=boston_legal

EDITED:

In a later message posted by Dr_Diablo, it became apparent that s/he made his/her assumption because Boston Legal is pre-empted for a couple of weeks. However, three episodes of Boston Legal are scheduled for December. S/he evidently didn't know that.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Celebrity Apprentice_.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20071119nbc01


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Celebrity Apprentice_.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20071119nbc01


 I assume with Celebrity Apprentice being added as a replacement, Scrubs and Earl should be listed in the Moved category.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

tiams said:


> I assume with Celebrity Apprentice being added as a replacement, Scrubs and Earl should be listed in the Moved category.


I usually add the shows to the "Moved" category on the date of their last airing. At any rate, it looks much more like _The Apprentice_ is simply replacing _The Office_ (which is out of episodes) and _30 Rock_ (which will be soon) at the 9pm hour block.

UPDATED: It actually looks like a toss up with who has any episodes left. It's not clear what will be airing in the 8pm block before _The Apprentice_.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

More negative news for _Journeyman_:

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/34883


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

Vito the TiVo said:


> More negative news for _Journeyman_:
> 
> http://www.aintitcool.com/node/34883


Aw crap, just when I think things are looking up.....

Damn writers strike. We're going to be stuck with every stupid reality show they can find.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I have to think we'll get to see ep 12- maybe on the small screen as a promo. Which of course the writers won't get residual for.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Life should be on "Chopping Block"

http://tvdecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/dateline-to-return-death-of-life/


----------



## amallon (Jul 26, 2006)

You can keep Life off the chopping block--it's been picked up for a full season:

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...lusive-Nbc-Extends/800028281?rssDate=12345678

Chuck got a back-nine as well.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow, that was fast ... from Chopping Block to full season pick up!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Just goes to show how unreliable that source for the "Chopping Block" forecast was.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

bicker said:


> Just goes to show how unreliable that source for the "Chopping Block" forecast was.


_The New York Times_?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It wasn't the whole newspaper that wrote that article, eh?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

My point is that I expect a publication like _The New York Times_ checks its sources and we should feel free to take at face value (and post) information that we read in a newspaper with that kind of stature.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Considering the strike, it's not all that unbelievable that we went from a network considering a show on the chopping block to deciding to fill out a season or even renew it for another.


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

I just saw a commercial for the "Heroes Finale" next monday. It didn't say "season finale",it just said "finale". Could this really be the end for heroes?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

No. I think the plan was always to have one story arc end around now, then run into Heroes:Origins (now cancelled) and then pick up a new story in the new year, Lost/24 style. This is the finale of the current story.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

In a word: No.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Changes to the winter schedule reported here:
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117976929.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&p=0


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I had a bit of a panic attack when I saw the "off the schedule" and bones was on that list.... can we add a note to that which says, possibly due to writer's stirke. Seems to me that list is exceptionally long this year and that's likely why.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I had a bit of a panic attack when I saw the "off the schedule" and bones was on that list.... can we add a note to that which says, possibly due to writer's stirke. Seems to me that list is exceptionally long this year and that's likely why.


I've been noting when it's sheerly the case that the show has run out of episodes. _Bones_ already has it's return planned out and marked on the list, but I have updated it to say early '08. It's only when the show has no return date that you should be panicked.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for adding the dates in there.... you do good work with that list Vito!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Lots more information about remaining episodes here:

http://brentevans.blogspot.com/2007/11/writers-strike-update-ultimate-guide-to.html


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm going to break out the shows that ran out of episodes prematurely into a separate section. It's too hard to look out now and too hard to tell which shows like _Prison Break_ and _House_ are holding a few back.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Big Shots_ has been yanked:

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/35020


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Big Shots_ has been yanked:
> 
> http://www.aintitcool.com/node/35020


Its suckage even managed to overcome the writer's strike. That's some powerful suckage.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Journeyman_ cancelled.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/12/12/journeyman-really-over/


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Bones_ is being held even longer:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7519


----------



## MsFB (Nov 9, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Journeyman_ cancelled.
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/12/12/journeyman-really-over/


or is it?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071212/tv_nm/journeyman_dc;_ylt=AhJR_.Bx73g8oFIkxrZns9lpMhkF


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

MsFB said:


> or is it?


Similarly (careful, show spoilers earlier in the story linked here):


> Although NBC isn't ordering a full-season of Journeyman, it hasn't officially canceled the show either. In fact, there's a remote chance it could get a second season pickup if the strike continues through the spring, when the town is usually developing pilots for the next TV season. "If there is scorched earth and there are no pilots, then that's a whole different thing," admits Falls. "There is probably a better than average chance that we would come back. But nobody wants that. I would throw my show on the sword if this strike would end beforehand. Too many people suffer from a long strike."


Given the strike situation, I think we should be careful to call a show 'cancelled', if the rumors just say that it's 'stopped production' or 'shut down the set'.

If the strike goes on another 5-6 weeks, I've seen insiders say the entire pilot season could be shot, making new seasons for existing shows more likely.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Given the strike situation, I think we should be careful to call a show 'cancelled', if the rumors just say that it's 'stopped production' or 'shut down the set'.
> 
> If the strike goes on another 5-6 weeks, I've seen insiders say the entire pilot season could be shot, making new seasons for existing shows more likely.


I'll move it back to "Chopping Block" because people love it, but releasing all of the cast to pursue and sign other contract making them possibly unavailable to the show in the future pretty definitively says cancelled to me. Of course though, there's always a situation like _Dead Like Me_...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

The cast of Jericho was released and then they were brought back thanks to the peanuts campaign. Until NBC officially says it's canceled, I'm inclined to think there is still a chance, even though it's probably a very remote chance.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

This is just semantics, but _Jericho_ *was* cancelled. And then the nuts campaign brought it back from the dead. People are arguing over whether the show is cancelled. From my POV, it is indeed cancelled, despite chances (however slim) of some campaign resurrecting it for next season.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Absolutely. There are specific deadlines set up for specific reasons. Those are mileposts by which we can determine status, such as "canceled", for purposes of discussing the subject with a common language.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

http://blogs.usatoday.com/entertainment/

LOST will return on Thursday, January 31 for an eight episode run in the Grey's Anatomy time slot on Thursdays at 9 ET/8 CT.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Here's a good breakdown of the new ABC schedule:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3id8bfae30c75c78c8d69acd700d63cad1


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

USA Network has cancelled _The Dead Zone_ and _The 4400_, according to TV Guide Online.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Here's the link:

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...Ausiello-Report/Exclusive-Usa-Kills/800029520

Personally, I say good riddance. Both shows fell far far off the quality of their early beginnings...

But that's an argument for another thread...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

And their cancellations provide more than enough room for Burn Notice and the Starter Wife. :up:


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> USA Network has cancelled _The Dead Zone_ and _The 4400_, according to TV Guide Online.


That stinks. I don't watch The Dead Zone no more but I enjoyed The 4400. That means more bleepfest reality garbage. For USA that means more L&O reruns.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Anyone know any more about the status of Bionic Woman? We're trying to decide whether to watch the last 3 episodes or just delete them. We sort of like it but if it's not coming back we could live without it. It's listed on the chopping block here but on The Futon Critic its status is On Hiatus/Fate TBD, which is the same as The Office and we know that that's not going anywhere. Is it simply out of episodes due to the strike, or is there something more to indicate that it could be done for good?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

The Futon Critic doesn't really do a "Chopping Block" per se. The indicators for _Bionic Woman_ (ratings, buzz, switching showrunners several times) were all bad, however I'm having trouble backtracking to the specific thing that made me add it to the Block.

If you enjoyed the show, you should watch the episodes. Either way, it's all there will be for quite awhile. The real test of every new show is whether the strike wraps up soon enough to continue this season (highly unlikely), whether or not there is time to produce a slew of pilots (possibly?) and whether or not the networks just continue with shows that premiered this season, despite lacking in the ratings, just because that's all they have (who knows).

At this point, its impossible to guess whether _Bionic Woman_ will be back this season, next season or at all. There were even rumors of doing a second pilot and trying the show all over again...


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

DANCE WARS just came on, and, my God, it is NOT in HD? Are these people crazy? DWTS has been HD for what 2 or 3 years now? Why would ABC even buy a show not HD in 2008? Why is it so hard to find an HD camera in NYC where they are now? It is like 1968 when we went color, and a successful show series decides to return to black and white in 1970? That never happened, this must be historic a goof as ever in TV production!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Why in the world would you post this in the Cancelled/Moved/Replacement thread???


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Because this is a new replacement show that just started tonight made by people making HD shows several seasons, yet it is not in HD, that is news about a replacement show. It is not big enough news to be a new thread as there is little more to add, other than asking why any producer would go back to SD, now.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

You must have missed this, from the first message in the thread:


Vito the TiVo said:


> The following is a list to keep you all up to date on *major scheduling changes* for the 5 major broadcast networks.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

The CW announces strike schedule
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/a83705/the-cw-confirms-strike-schedule.html

Several changes and Beauty and the Geek returns March 11.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Apparently _The Mole_ gets to go in the "Resurrected" category...

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/35222


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Apparently _The Mole_ gets to go in the "Resurrected" category...
> 
> http://www.aintitcool.com/node/35222


w00t!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks like next week starts new eposodes of L&O CI on NBC, instead of USA network.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-finalchuckepisodesairdate,0,3378472.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

8:00 & 10:00 - CHUCK (January 24th - a Thursday)

* The final two original episodes. Note: "NBC has picked up the series for a full season" - in the Fall ?

** Wanted to cover all bases, so this was also posted in the Premiere Thread.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Hopefully at some point there'll be a Chuck marathon... the TiVo started getting full and began dropping episodes


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I guess these are not technically Replacements, but it might be helpful to have a list of shows to fill those holes in your TV schedules:


Big Brother (Feb.12)
Jericho (Feb. 12)
Knight Rider (Feb. 17)
Lost (Jan 31)
Medium (already premiered)
New Adventures Of Old Christine (Feb.4)
Quarterlife (Feb. 18)
Survivor (Feb.7)
Wife Swap (already premiered)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Does it seem like a "negative sign" that Dirty Sexy Money has 3 episodes remaining (according to the Futon Critic) but is off the schedule? Or is ABC just holding on to the episodes so they still have some new programming in April/May?


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Does it seem like a "negative sign" that Dirty Sexy Money has 3 episodes remaining (according to the Futon Critic) but is off the schedule? Or is ABC just holding on to the episodes so they still have some new programming in April/May?


I would say they are holding back for later. They may even use them sweeps week.
I think this is true of a few shows.

I just hope that the strike is settled soon.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Heroes_ is finished for the season, despite an apparent end to the writers' strike.

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/35569


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Heroes_ is finished for the season, despite an apparent end to the writers' strike.
> 
> http://www.aintitcool.com/node/35569


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Here's a linky to TV Guide's schedule for TV series to return this spring and fall:

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...Ausiello-Report/Wga-Strike-Favorite/800032698


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, more than anything I'm looking forward to the return of The Big Bang Theory to see if it has what it takes to be renewed. I really enjoy it and hope it doesn't become a victim of the strike.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Here's a linky to TV Guide's schedule for TV series to return this spring and fall:
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...Ausiello-Report/Wga-Strike-Favorite/800032698


Hmmm. This might answer my earlier question:

Bionic Woman
No new episodes expected. Ever.

And my other question:

Dirty Sexy Money
No new episodes planned until fall; three remaining pre-strike episodes will undergo some tweaking and kick off fall run.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Life is Wild is a bit surprising to me. I've enjoyed this show quite a bit. Too bad really.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

List updated.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Sadara said:


> Life is Wild is a bit surprising to me. I've enjoyed this show quite a bit. Too bad really.


Too expensive to produce, I suspect, for the paltry ratings it got.

Leah Pipes can be put to better use, I suspect, regardless.


----------



## momolabs (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-nbcmydadisbetterpremiere,0,3015138.story
It is listed as premiering tonight but is off the schedule.

_My Dad Is Better Than Your Dad _to premier tonight in place of _The Baby Borrowers_ on NBC.


----------



## momolabs (Oct 7, 2007)

Also, New Amsterdam looks like it is put off until at least March. In any case, it is not on the schedule for 2/22, or for the next 2 weeks. Info is sparse, but I hear perhaps series previews starting 3/4 with the premier on 3/10.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

As far as I can tell, it was always scheduled to start 3/4:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=new_amsterdam&view=listings


----------



## momolabs (Oct 7, 2007)

bicker said:


> As far as I can tell, it was always scheduled to start 3/4:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=new_amsterdam&view=listings


It was originally slated for Friday nights at 9, starting 2/22, now moved for sneak peaks on 3/4 and 3/6, and new night will be Mondays.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Hopefully at some point there'll be a Chuck marathon... the TiVo started getting full and began dropping episodes


How did it slip past us all that SciFi Channel is reairing Chuck Friday nights at 8?

http://www.scifi.com/chuck/


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

updated - the schedules are a mess


----------



## momolabs (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes they are a mess. 
Amne$ia is still starting Friday 2/22 vs. 2/28. According to NBC and my Tivo.

Also, Quarterlife starts on NBC on 2/26.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Can add "Las Vegas" to th cancelled list.

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e.../Ausiello-Report/Ausiello-Scoop-Nbc/800033830


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Can add "Las Vegas" to th cancelled list.
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e.../Ausiello-Report/Ausiello-Scoop-Nbc/800033830


Heh. I thought it was worthy of its very own thread.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_Quarterlife_ already on the bubble:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ie4fce632e9ac5150da54ab3f14a8730f


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Quarterlife_ already on the bubble:
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ie4fce632e9ac5150da54ab3f14a8730f


Quarterlife has been firewalled.
http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-nbcpullsquarterlife,0,4836180.story


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

So what are the can't be missed mid season replacements?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I started watching it and can see why. It really is like watching an blog on the internet only on a better screen.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Series on the bubble:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2008/03/13/what-shows-are-on-the-bubble-for-next-season/
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i0e7d8449d58e7ec155e38327b9792059


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Ha ha...Jericho cancelled

http://www.eonline.com/gossip/krist...&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_kristin


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Ha ha...Jericho cancelled
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/gossip/krist...&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_kristin


I have never watched it, but it's probably not funny to the people that enjoy the show...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just hope the last episode brings the series to a resolution.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, really it had better. If they shot two endings of the season finale, one specifically intended to wrap up the series, and that _doesn't_ bring the series to resolution, then they truly didn't deserve to even be considered for renewal in the first place.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It has happened before that series had unsatisfactory final episodes.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Very true.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

_The Return of Jezebel James_ cancelled:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=379358


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Season four for _Prison Break_: (really?)

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/36121


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Can add "Men In Trees" to the officially canceled list

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e.../Ausiello-Report/Ausiello-Scoop-Abc/800038892


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

October Road and New Amsterdam are both canceled.

deb


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

We have to take the good news with the bad news, I suppose.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

According to many rumor sites, Moonlight has been cancelled. Damn all the reality garbage on television. Doesn't anyone watch fantasy anymore?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Updated with upfront week cancellations...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Where did you get that Shark is cancelled? This is ridiculous - it is one of the best shows on tv.

Never mind. I see it now. this is absurd.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, the end of NCIS has me freaked out, but it made me come look at this list and I am suddenly shocked at some of the shows on the cancellation list!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Where did you get that Shark is cancelled? This is ridiculous - it is one of the best shows on tv.
> 
> Never mind. I see it now. this is absurd.


I absolutely agree.

It's unfortunate that the season finale (and now series finale, I guess) had to be so awful. I hated that one, but have loved every other episode.

If they had to end the show, they should have done it in Vegas. Shark should have retired after releasing he couldn't go back to who he was, and the California Bar wouldn't let him go back to who he had become. I don't know, maybe open a consultation business or something (which we would, of course, never see, because it would be boring, and the show would be over).

Bottom line, now I'm doubly sad that the show is over, and that the conclusion sucked so much. I'd prefer it not end at all, but if it has do, it should have been wrapped up a lot better than it was. 

Maybe the writers didn't know they weren't coming back?


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

CBS is switching Big Brother and American Greatest Dog. Link


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Tell Me You Love Me on HBO will not be back for a second season.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2008/07/27/hbo-canceling-sex-drenched-tell-me-you-love-me/


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

zyzzx said:


> Tell Me You Love Me on HBO will not be back for a second season.
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2008/07/27/hbo-canceling-sex-drenched-tell-me-you-love-me/


Not surprised


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I thought it was better than most of the stuff being launched by HBO nowadays. And the women's bodies were to die for.


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

The Riches may be done


> DirecTV tried to work out a rescue plan for The Riches, which FX was trying to find a way to bring back for a third season. But with a budget of roughly $2 million per episode and middling ratings, the cable network was having trouble making the numbers work even if it reduced the budget.
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6581926.html


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Sadara said:


> Well, the end of NCIS has me freaked out, but it made me come look at this list and I am suddenly shocked at some of the shows on the cancellation list!!!!!!!!


Where did you hear this crap?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Where did you hear this crap?


I think the note above is about the end of the cliff-hanger episode of NCIS. It doesn't mean the poster above thinks that NCIS is ending.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmm.... okay, I'll bite: How does that help the interpretation?


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

"Swingtown" may survive on cable

CBS is shopping the ratings-challenged '70s drama to cable channels in case it gets canceled. "Swingtown" is said to have many fans within CBS.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6589617.html


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Is *Rescue Me* coming back?

Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Is *Rescue Me* coming back?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=rescue_me

2009


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yay!

Thanks!


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

isn't about time to unsticky this thread and make a new one?


----------

